Ask HN: Ignoring morals/ethics but not legality what would you build for profit? - Kevin_S
======
nibstwo
A barge in international waters where I would harvest organs from willing
donors in third-world countries paid for in cash and sell them to rich
alcoholics and whoever else wanted them.

------
mtmail
I liked the idea of taking care of the pets of Christians who go to heaven
after rapture. [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/6106462/Atheists-
of...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/6106462/Atheists-offer-to-
care-for-Christians-pets-after-the-Rapture.html)

------
mtmail
A wishing fountain based on made-up medieval story that throwing coins in it
leads to a better life. Plus a mechanism that collects those coins for me.

------
sharemywin
define legal? Uber legal or just mj legal?

